# I bought a new fish and a new tank all at once, now what?



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have a goldfish and a fishtank, can I just add the fish to the tank right away? Will it die?


----------



## littlemrlewis (Jan 19, 2012)

probably. you need to cycle the tank.


----------



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

Goldfish are pretty hardy, it should do ok if you perform frequent and large water changes.
What size tank and what breed of goldfish?


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi! Welcome to the forum!

May I ask what size the tank is? Goldfish, even those 'fancy' fan-tailed varieties that look small at the store, get quite large. Minimum size is six inches long! And they are also rather chubby. The tank sized usually recommended for them is around 55 gallons, minimum, because they really do get big and produce a LOT of waste (these fish poop near constantly, creating a lot of ammonia and nitrites (ie, fish waste)) so they need a lot of water to keep parameters stable. The non-fancy varieties (ie 'feeder' goldifsh) can get over 18 inches!!! These fish really require a pond, and are not suited to house hold tanks, for the most part.

All tanks go through what we call a 'cycle'. This is where ammonia (which is highly toxic to fish and will kill them) (be it fish waste or introduced ammonia, depending on how you cycle) is converted to nitrites (still toxic) and then converted into nitrates (non toxic at numbers below 20ppm) by what are called 'beneficial bacteria'.

Now, the cycle takes around 4 - 6 weeks to complete, before the tank becomes stable and not dangerous to the fish. If you are cycling 'fish-in', you'll need to do daily water changes of around 75% to keep the fish from dying. If you do a 'fish-less' (no fish in the tank, at all) cycle, water changes aren't necessary.

I'd really recommend returning the goldfish, depending on the size of your tank (if it's less than 55 gallons, I firmly believe it's your best option) and then doing a fish-less cycle. We can then discuss the methods of fish-less cycling, and the equipment necessary (nothing too expensive, and it all lasts for years!), and move on to discussing what fish will work well for your set-up. This all depends on whether your water is 'soft' or 'hard'. But I'm getting way ahead of myself! 

I know it's a LOT of information to absorb at first, but trust me, it'll all be worth it when you have a gorgeous, balanced tank! You may even want to take the route of live plants!

Oh, before I forget, what equipment do you already have for the tank? Such as filter, heater, etc. 

Let me know if you have any more questions or need anything clarified! I'm MORE than happy to be of assistance!!!


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi, the fish I got came from a carnival, so it can't be returned. I was told that a 10 gallon tank would be fine for one goldfish. I have a filter and a heater.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Unfortunately you were told wrong.

Pretty much the same advice here as I gave you in your other thread....


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sad. The guy from petco lied to me!


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Unfortunately the fish usually given away at carnivals are usually 'feeder' goldfish, or possibly comets, which are about the same. These are the ones that can reach over 18" long. Is it possible you can call a local pet store who may take the fish, or do you know anyone with a pond? 

Many people will recommend a ten gallon for a goldfish because they are still of the thinking that "fish only grow to the size of their tank", which is a complete fallacy. Fish will always continue growing, but if kept in a tank that is much too small for them their growth becomes stunted. Their skeletal growth will become deformed, and greatly affect their organs to point of killing the fish. It's like keeping a great dane puppy in a cat carrier it's whole life. The dog can't stop it's own growth, no more than a fish can.

People may also just not realize how big they get, given that many people house them improperly so the fish dies quite young and small. These fish can become decades old under proper care, but unfortunately many are kept improperly and die while only a year or two old. 

Sorry to ramble, I just get truly upset when people are given false information! It's really great that you asked about the care and took the time to ask here as well. Unfortunately, the person who advised you that a ten gallon would be sufficient was quite incorrect. The person may not have realized it, but it's still false information. 

It's in your hands what to do at this point. Please feel free to ask any questions or for clarification, I'm so sorry you were put in this situation!


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

Well I will hold onto it for now. The guy told me even a 5 gallon tank would work :roll:


----------



## Justinzane (Aug 29, 2013)

It is sad that these big box stores (petco, petland, etc) will tell you anything that you want to hear just to make that sale. This is why i like the smaller LFS, at least the ones in my city. They will tell you what is good for the fish, not good for you. 

Stay clear of this big box store and support your LFS instead. The prices may be slightly higher, but the quality of information is 1000x better than the minimum wage guy.


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

Well, the fish is in the tank and he is pretty happy. He seems to love swimming around, swimming through bubbles from the filter, and staring at his reflection.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Justinzane said:


> It is sad that these big box stores (petco, petland, etc) will tell you anything that you want to hear just to make that sale. This is why i like the smaller LFS, at least the ones in my city. They will tell you what is good for the fish, not good for you.
> 
> Stay clear of this big box store and support your LFS instead. The prices may be slightly higher, but the quality of information is 1000x better than the minimum wage guy.


There are fish stores that do the same, so don't anyone just assume that they can be trusted either just because they are privately owned. Ask questions then check their answers - that's how you find out who knows what they are talking about and who doesn't.


----------



## Justinzane (Aug 29, 2013)

jaysee said:


> There are fish stores that do the same, so don't anyone just assume that they can be trusted either just because they are privately owned. Ask questions then check their answers - that's how you find out who knows what they are talking about and who doesn't.


You are completely right jaysee. I guess I am a bit spoiled where I live. Only a city of 200k people and 3 LFS shops. Lukily all 3 are straightshooters. We also have 2 big box stores (PetLand and PetSmart) which I got bad advise.

It is funny how your perceptions of everything is skewed a bit just by having one or 2 bad experiences.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I have taught the owners of my LFS how to sex some of the fish they sell. I"m not saying that they are full of bad advice - I'm just saying that some are going to know a whole lot more about the fish than others. That's everywhere you go though.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi guys 
so many places and people say so many things,it can get quite tricky!
i swap between shops,as some members of staff really cheese me off
when i hear them talking rubbish to customers.thankfully i seem able
to get away with choosing and purchasing without question.


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

I agree, its sad how people will do anything to sell something. Its not right.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

it's rather scary i reckon,as some fish have the potential to reck havoc 
in a community aquarium,and shops will still sell the fish .


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

I think the fish hates me. I look at him, and it swims all the way to the other side of the tank. Im not that ugly... (glares at fish)


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

awww,don't worry,it's not you,
it's taken my tiger barbs just over a week to stop shooting away
every time i approach the tank,and finally realise i am the giver of the good stuff :lol:


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

yeah it will take a little while my fish figured it out right away so now every time i walk in the room they all gather at the front of the tank and beg for food regardless if i fed them 10 mins before lol. if your tank is bare just substrate an thats it. it would ease the fish a bit to have some plants (real or fake) and some hidding spots as well.


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

HELP! The fish is acting weird! He is swimming weird. He is tilted when he swims and he sometimes goes upside down. He also stopped swimming for a bit, and he keeps landing in the gravel. Whats going on?!


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

It just died


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Did you condition the water before the fish went in?

When was the last time the water was changed? 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

It was conditioned before the fish was put in. I was going to change the water today but... :-( My first pet lasted 8 days


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

sounds like a swim bladder problem  poor guy. at least it gives you time now to cycle the tank and such if you do decide to continue keeping fish.


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

Please tell me what I did wrong! I gently brought the fish home and kept it in the small box they gave me for about 3 days while I was getting the tank ready. I conditioned the water, waited about an hour, put the fish in slowly so I wouldn't frighten him, and fed him a small amount of food once each afternoon. I was going to change the water today. When I got home from school, I saw him swimming on his side, then he went to the top of the tank, and I saw a bubble come out of his mouth, then he sank back down, got stuck on a plant, freed himself, and then he got caught on the filter and died.


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

rexpepper651 said:


> sounds like a swim bladder problem  poor guy. at least it gives you time now to cycle the tank and such if you do decide to continue keeping fish.


Well, I believe a fish-in cycle already happened.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

goldfish98 said:


> Well, I believe a fish-in cycle already happened.


Not likely, though it would be getting pretty close to completing at this point, assuming you didn't do anything to hinder it.

I haven't seen you post any water test results. It's the only way to know what's going on - can't tell by looking at or tasting the water.


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

I had someone from the store check the water, and he said it was fine. I ended up getting two tropical fish. Those crazy fish darted so fast when I picked the bag that it made my hand shake :/


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

i think you really should research before buying more fish. look in to cycling aquariums and also into types of fish which you can keep in your water along with basic fishkeeping info. these things will help keep you from buy fish and makes the hobby more enjoyable if you have knowledge. testing with little test strips works sorta but it isnt as accurate as this kit. which i feel everyone should own.
http://www.amazon.com/API-Freshwater-Master-Test-Kit/dp/B000255NCI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381358462&sr=8-1&keywords=api+master+test+kit+freshwater


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

Well I have a friend who also has an aquarium, and she is giving me advice. I was going to get a beta fish, but that would be a waste of a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

goldfish98 said:


> I had someone from the store check the water, and he said it was fine.


I can't tell you how many times I've heard that. You have to be able to test your own water. Many a fish keeper have been under the false impression that their water was "fine" because the employee said so. Seems that their definition of fine is often somewhat loose... Always get numbers - never accept words.


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

Then I guess I will invest in that testing kit


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

A betta would lovvvveeee a ten gallon! 
a ten gallon is actually pretty tiny in the aquarium hobby, it's classified as a nano tank! As a result, there's actually very little fish from the local fish store you can ethically keep in it 

If you have a green thumb you might also want to look into how to keep aquarium plants ^_^

If you really love the colors you get from bettas you can do a sorority of 6 girls in a 10 gallon. This can, however be a delicate process, so make sure to read up on it ! The bettafish keeping part of this forum is pretty extensive, feel free to explore and learn! It's actually another forum on it's own~ it's soooo fascinating 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

I was told to never keep more than one beta in one tank, as they fight.


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

Betas will fight unless you get a male and female pair. But in my opinion I wouldn't do one beta for a ten gallon tank. I also have a ten gallon planted tank and I have 3 neon tetras a kjillifish a cory cat and a panda goby. so just because it is a small tank dosent mean you only have the option of a beta. but I wouldn't purchase any fish from petco or any of those stores bc most of the time the fish are unhealthy. I would try to research & find a good fish store, they can also help you with stocking your tank. If you live in MA the place I purchase my fish is called Unique Aquaria and even though they don't have a huge store they are able to order about any fish you want and are EXTREMELY knowledgeable.


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

While I was at petco, I was a bit shocked. I saw 50 goldfish in a 20 gallon tank. :shock:


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

yes they keep them like that because those fish are only used to feed other fish so they don't rly care if they are healthy or not, but fish from any of those stores are usually sick. An d the people who work at those stores know as much about fish as the average person walking down the street. But I urge you to find a quality fish store in your area bc they will be able to test your water of your tank and give you options of what fish you can stock it with. I HIGHLY suggest you do a planted tank bc it will hell a lot especially when first adding fish bc your ammonia will spike a lot. that's why when your tank is finished cycling you should only add 1-2 fish at a time to let the water adjust.


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

The fish I got apparently eat live plants, but I bet a planted tank would look nicer. One of the two fish is pretty hyper; he loves darting around the tank. The other fish isnt hyper at all as he stays in pretty much the same spot for a long time, but he does follow the other fish at times. This morning I thought the slow fish was missing, but it was just hiding. I looked away for a second, and when I looked back, I saw him. The little stinker gave me quite the scare for a second.


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

lol yah they can do that. That happens with my neons on a daily basis because I have a piece of drift wood that one of them likes to sit under. But I did the exact same thing you did I won two goldfish and put them in a ten gallon tank. with some plants and they don't eat them but mine lasted about a year before they croaked which is a really long time for feeder gold fish. you can keep them in the ten for now but the one that's sits in one spot is most likely sick so he may not last to much longer but the other one could last a couple more months. Comet goldfish just aren't a healthy species but I would defiantly put some plants in there bc that will help with the ammonia a ton and if theres to much ammonia it will kill them. also do weekly water changes of about a third of the tank and put prime in the new water (or any chlorine remover) before adding it to the tank.


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh they are not goldfish. They are Marigold Wag Swordtails.


----------



## Savannah (Mar 2, 2012)

oh? lmao cool! I had a pair of swordtail before I forget what kind but I had to sell them because they were breeding nonstop. but they are very beautiful fish!


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

Forgive me, one of them is actually a platy hifin.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh no! please don't put male and females betta together! Certainly I've seen it work under the rarest of circumstances, but it is such a delicate balance and many cases end up with either the females or the male dead.  Its really not worth the heart break >.<

Im a betta nerd, so if you would like to hear more details about the whys and why nots about bettas please do not hesitate to ask!

I'm a teensy bit concerned about whether your tank is cycled yet~ ammonia, nitrite and nitrate build up from a fish's own waste products can easily kill fish  

A cycle generally takes a month or more. There are products out there that can help speed up the nitrogen cycle. If you PM user Hallyx about it, he can tell you which ones are the ones that actually work 

Another great online tool is http://www.aqadvisor.com . Inputting your tank specs/ filter and stocking here and it will let you know whether you are overstocked. it also lets you know whether the fish you chose are compatible etc. Its such a wonderful tool and I love it!

I believe is also important to look up what size tank we should get for which fish. for example, even if a small school of mollies fits in a ten gallon, the recommended minimum tank size for these are actually 20 gallon. This is to ensure that they have an ethical amount of space to move around in  

Lastly, some fish like corydoras (corys), guppies, mollies, platies etc are schooling fish! It is advised to get 4 or just having one will make that one little fellow very lonely and stressed  this will lead to a compromised immune system and allow the fish to be easily susceptible to disease and infections >.<



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The vast majority of fish out there are group oriented/schooling fish.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

goldfish98 said:


> ...I was going to get a beta fish, but that would be a waste of a 10 gallon tank.


Not at all. A big, colorful Betta as the centerpiece, with a school of small Corys or other small peaceful fish---maybe a few shrimp and/or a Nerite snail, would make a fine tank, especially if fully planted.

And here's the best price on that test kit they were talking about.
Amazon.com: API Freshwater Master Test Kit: Pet Supplies


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to TFK!!! 

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss *hugs* Most of us made mistakes in the beginning, but the good news is that you're learning, and I've seen some fantastic advice given on this thread to get you going in the right direction. Listen to these guys - they know their fish, and won't steer you wrong.

Congrats on the new arrivals, Platy and Sword-tails are definitely great fish for beginners! Kitty is right in that they prefer company, but from what I've read here so far, Kitty is *also* right in that your tank is probably not fully cycled yet. These first weeks in a new tank can be a very dangerous time for fish, so probably want to stick with just these two for a few weeks, and keep up on the water changes to keep them safe. 

You mentioned having a friend with fishkeeping experience earlier in this thread. If s/he has an established tank that has been set up and healthy for over a few months (and lives nearby), you can quickly cycle your own tank by taking some media (a handful of gravel, a snip from her filter pad - anything solid from inside the tank) and putting it in your own 10g at home for a few weeks. This will transfer the bacterial colonies that keep the water safe for the fish into your tank, and make things a LOT safer for your newest arrivals. Be sure to transport the media from one tank to the other in dechlorinated tap water, so the bacteria stays safe through the journey. 

Keep asking questions, and learning - this hobby can be as complicated, or as simple, as you want it to be. You'll always find people here on TFK to help out, so never hesitate to start a thread or send a message. *hugs* Good luck!!!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

*PRIME* by Seachem. (Can't make the letters any bigger). It detoxifies ammonia (which was probably the problem with your goldfish). It also dechlorinates. It's among the best water conditioners you can get, and a bargain at the price.

You need it *now* and until you finish your cycle. After that, it's still the best thing going.


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

I put the fish in last night, and they seem to be doing fine right now.


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

If you don't mind, can you tell me a bit more about those fish? How much should I feed them?


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

i feed my fish once sometimes twice a day small amounts. and verying foods, from blood worms, tetra color plus flake, and hikari brine shrimp as a treat. some days they go without a feeding which is fine. i dont feed before or after water changes. its a waste of food.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

I feed my fish only once a day, and I usually skip a feeding or two a week, but that depends on the tank. You'll find a way that works for yours - the most important part for you right now is to feed very lightly. Your tank still isn't fully cycled, so you want to keep the water as clean as possible. Less food = less waste = cleaner water. When my tank was cycling, I fed every other day. 

For more information on these fish, you can check out our profiles. . . 

Platy

Swordtail

Or look through some threads in the Livebearer area here. 
Hope this helps?

How are they doing?!


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

Chesh said:


> I feed my fish only once a day, and I usually skip a feeding or two a week, but that depends on the tank. You'll find a way that works for yours - the most important part for you right now is to feed very lightly. Your tank still isn't fully cycled, so you want to keep the water as clean as possible. Less food = less waste = cleaner water. When my tank was cycling, I fed every other day.
> 
> For more information on these fish, you can check out our profiles. . .
> 
> ...


They are fighting a bit.


----------



## deucide (Oct 14, 2013)

I wouldn't say your local pet stores are anymore honest than the big chain stores. I recently was given a 55 gallon tank. I had set it up, but had not put any fish in it yet. I was at a local pet store looking to see what they had. in the process of talking to the owner, cycling the tank had come up, and she told me she didn't care what i read on line, you only need to have it set up 2 to 3 days and then you can stock it. After she convinced me of this, i went ahead and got some fish (without really researching what was compatible together) and took her word on what fish would be good tank mates. (my first time doing a community type tank) She ended up selling me 2 angel fish, a male beta and a plecostomus. after getting them in the tank, i began googling the fish to better be able to take care of them, and discovered the beta and angels are not really compatible. fortunately so far, the angels and the beta seem to be pretty non aggressive towards each other. the beta nipped at them for the first 3 or 4 hours, but now they seem to stay at the opposite and of the tank, even when i feed them. Any way, i guess my long winded point is, even localy owned and run pet shops will tell you what you want to hear as well just to get your money.


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

Sad but true.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Many of those small stores are fighting to stay in business. Some can't afford to have people walk out empty handed.... Life is full of compromises.


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

At a mall I go to, they have a store called "Underwater World" is that place any good?


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

How much are they fighting? Do you have any hiding places in the tank for them?

I'm not familiar with that shop, I'm sorry. You can probably check Google for local reviews!

The most important part is that you do your own research, so that you're ready to make an informed decision before you even get to the shop. Not everyone who works in a fish shop knows very much about caring for them. . .


----------



## goldfish98 (Sep 30, 2013)

One is constantly chasing the other. They seem a bit calmer today though.


----------

